# Differences between ISFJ's and ESFJ's?



## ginagia (Feb 15, 2012)

The 2 types sound rather similar to me. Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## intjmax (Mar 5, 2012)

No, they are not similar. ESFJs are more comfortable in a social setting and has a tendency to be heard in a larger audience rather than an ISFJ and their quiet nature. They are most likely not to be comfortable in a social setting for a long time. ISFJs are reserved as well and it would take sometime for them to open up if you are talking to them on an acquaintance level. ESFJs are more of an open book and is more willing to share some of their experiences without being hesitant. It seems to me that ESFJs are also more expressive and energetic compared to ISFJs. There are more differences among the two of them, although a lot of it is individualistic. I've only listed characteristics that is applicable to ESFJs and ISFJs in a generalized sense.


----------

